# Assignment zum Thema Objektorientierung.



## brilzi89 (17. Sep 2021)

Hallo zusammen. Ich soll zum Thema Objektorientierung ein Assignment verfassen.
Hier mal die Aufgabenstellungen, die mit einfließen sollen.

Die Objektorientierung untersuchen Sie in diesem Assignment näher. Führen Sie dazu die 
folgenden Aufgaben durch: 
a) Wählen Sie als Beispiel eine Anwendung, die Sie regelmäßig benutzen, z. B. ein 
nicht zu einfaches Online-Portal. 
b) Recherchieren Sie: Was ist ein Klassendiagramm? Welche Elemente enthält es? 
c) Identifizieren Sie die Objekte bzw. Klassen, die in dieser Anwendung verarbeitet 
werden.

Ich habe mir als Online-Portal mal ebay.de genommen. Ich habe aber ein Problem die Klassen zu identifizieren. Eine mögliche Klasse könnte ja das Benutzerkonto sein oder die Anzeigen die geschaltet werden. Mir fehlen aber noch 3 weitere Klassen. 
Hätte da jemand eine Idee, was ich nehmen könnte?


----------



## Jw456 (17. Sep 2021)

Deine gekauften Artikel. 
Deine Beobachtungen. 
Deine Gebote die du oder andrere abgegeben haben.


----------



## brilzi89 (17. Sep 2021)

Jw456 hat gesagt.:


> Deine gekauften Artikel.
> Deine Beobachtungen.
> Deine Gebote die du oder andrere abgegeben haben.


Vielen Dank


----------



## White_Fox (17. Sep 2021)

Auktionen
Benutzer (ungleich Benutzerkonto, um z.B. Bewertungen, öffentliche Kommentare u.ä. zuzuordnen)
Transaktionen
Nachrichten
...


----------



## brilzi89 (21. Sep 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Auktionen
> Benutzer (ungleich Benutzerkonto, um z.B. Bewertungen, öffentliche Kommentare u.ä. zuzuordnen)
> Transaktionen
> Nachrichten
> ...


Danke dir


----------

